# Fondest Thanksgiving Memories



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't hear much about Thanksgiving. So I thought it would be kind neat to share

Usually for me it involves chasing cows that usually break down temporary fence just as we are sitting down to eat. But that hasn't happened for a couple years (knock wood) and typically it's just another day here.

The one i wont soon forget was two years ago I was picking corn in a t-shirt cause it was 60 and sunny. Picked, ran and unloaded wagons myself as everone else was busy. We were dumping it into forage wagons as everything else was full. Still had cows out grazing too. Sure was a good year that year in many ways


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

My fondest would have to go back 10+ years ago. Nearly ALL my local family would gather @ my parents house and have some great visitin'. Not to mention eating about 3 times what we should.

That changed 10 years ago when my Daddy had his heart attack Thanksgiving morning, then passed away Dec. 7. from complications of the heart cath. they wanted to do.

Long story short, hasn't been near the same since...family has gone about doing 'their own thing".

We (my brother, sisters & myself) did get together @ my parents house (brother is living in it now) last weekend for a good visit & lunch, but to me still was not the same.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

urednecku said:


> My fondest would have to go back 10+ years ago. Nearly ALL my local family would gather @ my parents house and have some great visitin'. Not to mention eating about 3 times what we should.
> 
> That changed 10 years ago when my Daddy had his heart attack Thanksgiving morning, then passed away Dec. 7. from complications of the heart cath. they wanted to do.
> 
> ...


Looking back 2007 probably the best (Just did not know it at the time) since that was the last one we had together because Dad passed the following March. 1999 definitely the worst because Mom's brother committed suicide in the late afternoon before Thanksgiving. Don't know how Mom held it together but she got up Thanksgiving morning and cooked as usual. We just left her alone thinking maybe it was getting her mind off of it.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Being two hours away from family that doesn't see eye to eye so im just happy doing what I like and spending it with the parents. Hopefully maybe one day I'll be able to spend the holidays with my own family and parents


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

This time of year is tough. Both my parents died on the same day four years apart, and on top of that just lacked four hours being the same time. Thanksgiving and Christmas ain't what it used to be.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Bittersweet for me. Had my family and brothers & sisters families to my house. My wife and I worked our asses off to get everything ready. About 20 people all totaled came over. Some just left this morning. 
Probably be my moms last thanksgiving. Cancer advancing through her spinal cord. Really sad. Just a year ago she was jogging, painting the outside of her house, raking leaves. Now she can barely walk 
Had a great dinner and then watched my Phila EAGLES beat up them Dallas Cowgirls!!!! 
Great watching mom cheer when the Eagles would score. Can't believe what she's going through.

You only live once, so LIVE IT UP!!!!!


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I forgot to put this in my last post and it was a little vague. Both Mom and Dad died on Dec. 13 and both funerals were on the 18th just a week before Christmas. Kind'a hard to get the sprit going now.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I feel ya, TJH.

My Dad had his 'slight' heart attack ~1: am Thanksgiving morning, then passed (from "complications" of his by-pass surgery) on Dec. 7, '04 just before his 81st on Dec. 26. Mom passed 4 years later Nov. 7, ~9 hours before her 82nd.

Wife's Dad died on Thanksgiving morning about 4:am.

Supposed to be happy time of year, but just hard to do.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

urednecku said:


> I feel ya, TJH.
> My Dad had his 'slight' heart attack ~1: am Thanksgiving morning, then passed (from "complications" of his by-pass surgery) on Dec. 7, '04 just before his 81st on Dec. 26. Mom passed 4 years later Nov. 7, ~9 hours before her 82nd.
> Wife's Dad died on Thanksgiving morning about 4:am.
> 
> Supposed to be happy time of year, but just hard to do.


You are quite blessed to have your folks live so long.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> You are quite blessed to have your folks live so long.


Thank you, yes I am. I have thanked our good Lord many times for that. Still miss them tho!


----------

